# Ο καθένας με τα λόγια χτίζει ανώγια και κατώγια



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μέρες που είναι θα περίμενα να είναι πολλά αλλά λιτά τα εδέσματα. Πού τέτοια τύχη. Η μια βάζει ολόκληρο άρθρο, η άλλη βιντεάκι 53 λεπτών, οι άλλοι έχουν καταθέσει ογδόντα δύο σεντόνια στη συζήτηση, πού να τα προλάβει ο άλλος στον πρώτο καφέ;

Εγώ έχω ένα γρήγορο και ευκολάκι. Πώς θα το πούμε αυτό;

*Ο καθένας με τα λόγια χτίζει ανώγια και κατώγια*

Υπάρχει και η εκδοχή με όνομα: «Ο Μανόλης με τα λόγια χτίζει ανώγια και κατώγια», αλλά φαντάζομαι, ανάλογα με τη χρήση, μπορεί να βάλει ο καθένας το όνομα που θέλει, αρκεί, για να μη χαλάμε το μέτρο, να είναι παροξύτονο τρισύλλαβο: η Αλέκα, ο Αλέξης, ο Αντώνης...
:)

Δυο-τρεις αποδόσεις έχω σκεφτεί ως τώρα, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει καλύτερη:

If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.
If ifs and ands were pots and pans, there'd be no work for tinkers' hands.
And pigs might fly.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

Προτείνω επίσης το talk is cheap.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Προτείνω επίσης το talk is cheap.


 
Με πολύ καλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά υπέρ της αγγλικής.


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 26, 2011)

Υπάρχει και το πολύ απλό tall tale που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό, π.χ. weaver of tall tales.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό θα απέδιδε καλύτερα το «μούσια», «παραμύθι» ή κάτι παρόμοιο:
An exaggerated, unreliable story: “My uncle claims that he was raised in a drainage ditch, but it's just another of his tall tales.” 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tall+tale


----------



## cougr (Jul 8, 2013)

Ίσως να είναι χρήσιμα και τα ακόλουθα: All talk no action, actions speak louder than words, all talk no walk, he can talk the talk but can he walk the walk, he's full of it, mere words are not enough.


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2013)

cougr said:


> Ίσως να είναι χρήσιμα και τα ακόλουθα: All talk no action, actions speak louder than words, all talk no walk, he can talk the talk but can he walk the walk, he's full of it, mere words are not enough.


actions speak louder than words, walk the walk (or waddle the waddle), suit the action to the word :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2013)

...
Deeds, not words (Facta, non verba). 

_Henry VIII_, 3:2
"And 'tis a kind of good deed to say well:
And yet words are no deeds."


Deeds are fruit, words are but leaves.


----------

